# tiny bald spots?



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Stauba has 2 symmetrical bald spots on her front elbows. I did reading up about it and looked at pictures and it seems that they are just calluses, caused from laying or moving on carpet or hard surfaces (my living room is hard wood and she hangs out on the couch alot which as a carpet like texture). Its apparently pretty common with larger dogs. I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this before? What can I do to get her hair growing back in those spots? 

as for diet (in case it comes up) she is on TOTW and Raw, but mostly Raw, as she doesn't eat her kibble most of the time. I also use supplements on my dogs (for omega 3 and 6).


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It's extremely common in larger dogs. And the bigger the dog, generally the bigger the elbow pads. All my adult shepherds have small ones. When we had Mastiffs, they would get some pretty large ones. 










Some of it depends on how they lay. The dogs that sleep on their elbows seem to develop them more than the dogs that roll pretty quick to their side. 

And the only other thing you can do is address the surface that the dog lays on. Softer, more cushioning surfaces will reduce the elbow pads. Rough concrete will probably make it worse. So if your dog is kenneled putting a bed in there might help...but I know in the summer there's no way I'm getting my dogs onto something soft because they much prefer the cold tile. There's nothing wrong with having them, just nature's way of protecting the joint.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

she is def an elbow sleeper! Though im not sure how thats comfortable at all, its what she does lol. I would feel bad putting a bed in her crate at this time of year...guess it can wait till its gets cooler .


----------

